#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Pa-Auk Tawya Forest Monastery (Часть 1)

## Voro

Добрый день, друзья.
Месяц назад жена и я вернулись из Мьянмы (Бирмы). Собственно, зачем ехали? Про это и напишу.

Ранее, более менее регулярно мы участвовали в подмосковных курсах випассаны мирской традиции Гоенки-У Ба Кхина. После того, как интерес к традиции окреп, ко мне стала попадать информация по традиционной Тхераваде, где я с удивлением обнаружил, что называется, "много нового", того, что было опущено Гоенкой на 10-и дневных курсах.

Через некоторое время я стал чуть лучше ориентироваться в традиции, но, увы, - это было исключительно теоретическое представление. Практиковать я продолжал как на подмосковном курсе, хотя постпенно вплетал некоторые прочие аспекты четырех основ внимательности в свою повседневную жизнь. Меня слегка озадачивал тот момент, что другие практикующие рассказывали, про практику в иных традициях. Например, что к "випассане" они подходили лишь после весьма глубокого развития сосредоточенности посредством самадха-медитации.

Не то, чтобы я был недоволен своей практикой, просто природное любопытство и сильный интерес к настоящей традиции постепенно подтолкнули меня "взять курс" к более тесному знакомству с ней.

К этому времени я уже знал, что есть центры и монастыри традиций известных на западе досточтимых мастеров Тхеравады: Махаси Саядо, Ачана Чаа, Ачана Джумьена и пр. Но, совершенно неожиданно, в процессе перевода (увы, еще не законченного) брошюры Дитера Бальтрушата "Медитация в Юго-Восточной Азии" я обнаружил раздел о лесном монастыре местности Поук (Pa-Auk Tawya Forest Monastery). Больше всего меня заинтересовало то, что настоятель монастыря, досточтимый Ачинна (Поук Саядо) - серьезный практик и весьма уважаемый монах, мастер, как было написано на сайте монастыря - strong concentration. 

Я скачал и почитал две его книги, являющиеся, по сути, стенограммой его ритритов: "Teaching and Training", "Knowing and Seeing". Меня поразило с какой точностью Саядо описывал каждый аспект практики: критерии и нюансы следования от одной джханы к другой, типичные ошибки (описанные в разделе "ответы и вопросы"). Также, судя по детальному описанию практики и нюансов исследования mentalty and materiality, Саядо весьма мощный практик не только джхан.

Также, большой интерес для меня представляла жизнь бхиккху. Я хотел понять, хотя бы приблизительно, что такое быть бхиккху, пожить в сангхе. Хотя конечно, понять и почувствовать это возможно лишь приняв, по крайней мере, временное посвящение на три месяца (это возможно, но срок ограничен медитационной визой).

В итоге, когда появилась первая возможность (несмотря на то, что в монастыре я не смогу пробыть больше 10 дней) ни капли не сомневаясь, решил ехать в монастырь Поук.

--
Краткий фрагмент из книги:
"His teaching is the same as, indeed it is in much more detail than, what is described in the Visuddhi Magga. Based on the very same sources, the Pali texts, commentaries and the Visuddhi Magga itself, the Sayadaw teaches yogis, step by step, how to attain those stages of purification, and insight knowledges.

The goal of the teaching at Pa-Auk Forest Monastery is, in accordance with the ancient texts, to realize Nibbana in this very life."

Сайты монастыря:
http://paaukforestmonastery.org/
http://www.paauk.org/

Книга "Knowing and Seeing":
http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf

Несколько фотографий из поездки:
http://upasako.narod.ru/

продолжение следует...

----------

PampKin Head (29.12.2008)

----------


## Alert

И книга ценная, и фотки классные! Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ануруддха

Красиво. Ждем продолжения рассказа.

----------


## Steppenwolf

Спасибо, Voro!

Замечательные фотографии! Можно ли их выложить на http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/ ? Мьянмы там пока нет.

----------


## Voro

> Замечательные фотографии! Можно ли их выложить на http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/ ? Мьянмы там пока нет.


Конечно можно, 
только если будете ресайзить - делайте это с шагом 50 или 10%    :Smilie:

----------


## Steppenwolf

Спасибо, но тогда это не ко мне, а к Модератору  :Smilie: 
Создать нового раздела в альбоме видимо только ему под силу.
Добавить фотографии в альбом можно отсюда: http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/submit.php

----------


## Ануруддха

Раздел по Бирме я сделал: http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=18
Фотографии можно добалять туда самостоятельно.

----------

